# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπόλοιπα >  Πλαστικοποιητής

## duvdev

Μήπως γνωρίζει κανείς πως μπορώ να βρω ανταλακτικά για πλαστικοποιητές
ή αν γνωρίζει πως λέγεται αυτό το ανταλακτικό  ;

Έχω ψάξει με ότι πιθανό συνδυασμό λέξεων σκέφτηκα αλλά δεν έχω βρει κάτι.

Από πίσω μου δίνει το εξής:  Υ S 100V 80W

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Αντίσταση μίκας

----------


## duvdev

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την πληροφορία.
Μήπως γνωρίζεις και που έχει τετοια, γιατί και στο νετ που έψαξα δεν βρηκα κάτι παρόμοιο με αυτό που ψάχνω. Είχε αντιστάσεις μίκας , αλλά όχι σαν αυτήν.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Πιο εύκολα θα βρεις κάτι , όταν δίνεις και στοιχεία της συσκευής από όπου προέρχεται (μοντέλο κτλ) άσε που εγώ δεν κατάλαβα για τι είδους "πλαστικοποιητή " μιλάμε . Πλαστικοποιητής μπορείς να πεις για σακούλες τροφίμων ... μπορείς να πεις για Α4 χαρτιά και πάει λέγοντας.

----------


## duvdev

Πλαστικοποιητής από αυτούς που χρησιμοποιούν στα βιβλιοπωλεία για χαρτιά μέχρι Α4.
Μοντέλο : Peach 260ΑP.

----------


## kostas_dh

Μπορείς να αγοράσεις χρωμιονικελίνη ίδιου πάχους και να τυλίξεις πάνω στην ίδια μικα το ίδιο μήκος και στήν ίδια απόσταση μεταξύ τους τα τυλίγματα.
Βλέπω είσαι από Θεσσαλονίκη 
Χρωμιονικελίνη θα βρεις στην στοά ηλεκτρονικών στην Β.Ηρακλείου.

----------

